# question



## aryiman (Jan 11, 2006)

We have a little boy maltese and when do you think we could let him become a stud? How much should we charge and how can we find people who want him as a stud? He comes from a very well bloodline.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Most studs of good pedigrees are used within the breeder's own breeding program.
I'm not sure what you are saying here, but I doubt a good breeder would just sell
a dog to someone to use as a stud from their bloodlines. Conscientious breeders
finish their males to their championships and then use them in their breeding. Do you
plan to show this dog? If so, obtaining his AKC championship title would be first. The
breeder of the dog should be your mentor and advise you as far as breeding.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> We have a little boy maltese and when do you think we could let him become a stud? How much should we charge and how can we find people who want him as a stud? He comes from a very well bloodline.[/B]


He could become a stud when:
He finished his CH
He has an OFA evaluation for his patellas
He is cleared by a board-certified ophthalmologist for hereditary eye conditions
He has normal liver-function tests
He is over 2 years of age

His pedigree should be free of major health issues.

He should have outstanding qualities (both structural and his temperament) to offer to produce a better Maltese. 

If you are new to breeding and Maltese, you should offer him as stud only through the careful guidance of your mentor (hopefully his breeder) so that a good match is made. 

Remember, just because you don't raise the puppies doesn't mean you aren't responsible for what you produce. You need to be assured each pup will be healthy and will be in a safe, responsible home for its lifetime.


----------

